# Reading > Who Said That? >  Who said this: "all strange but thee and Me"

## Sureal_1

Who said  "The whole world is a bit strange eccept thee and me and im not so sure about thee." and what was the context. ?

I like this phrase and use it all the time so feel I should know its origin. 

thanks 
Surreal_1

----------


## antiquary

The social reformer Robert Owen (1771-1858) is supposed to have said this in 1828 to his business partner William Allen. They had both been involved in setting up the model industrial community New Lanark, but increasing friction between the two led to Owen pulling out of the concern. His actual words are said to have been 'All the world is queer save thee and me, and even thou art a little queer'.

----------

